# Exam Bank



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Any sleazeballs out there that can hook me up with the login info for the Canadian exam bank? I can only find a couple of practice tests for steamfitting online. The Exam Bank is pretty expensive but I know from experience that most colleges are members.:whistling2:


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

The fact no one answered this makes me happy.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SirAdrian said:


> The fact no one answered this makes me happy.....


His PM inbox might be full though...:whistling2:


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

Way to crush my spirit.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

plumber666 said:


> Any sleazeballs out there that can hook me up with the login info for the Canadian exam bank? I can only find a couple of practice tests for steamfitting online. The Exam Bank is pretty expensive but I know from experience that most colleges are members.:whistling2:


 Really! wow! I have seen this sight online when I wanted some trivia to test my skills. You can get 100000 questions for 15000 dollars I think! Take the course its cheaper and you will depart with knowledge. Good luck!


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the delayed, and unsarcastic responses fellas!! 

During a 15 minute attack of unemployment I decided to upgrade my resume and as I had thousands of verifiable hours in steam and pipe fitting, I was given approval to challenge the pipe/steamfitters Canadian Inter-provincial exam. After taking two online practice tests, (got 90% on one, 55% on the other) I panicked, and brazenly asked the question I did.

tradesecrets.com from Alberta has a study package for people doing what I'm doing for around $100. Unfortunately, or fortunately that unemployment spell actually did only last 15 minutes and now I have a really good job. Still want to get that 3rd ticket but it's been back burnered for months now. And it cost me over $100 to get registered for the exam.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

plumber666 said:


> Any sleazeballs out there that can hook me up with the login info for the Canadian exam bank? I can only find a couple of practice tests for steamfitting online. The Exam Bank is pretty expensive but I know from experience that most colleges are members.:whistling2:



Nope, no sleazeballs here.


----------

